# Sewer Hose Donut



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be staying at a campground that requires the use of a sewer hose donut. I can not seem to find anyone who sells these. Does anyone know where to buy this?????

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I just did a quick search and couldn't find any either. Wall mart used to sell them buy not anymore, I couldn't even find them at camping world. My guess is "if" the campground requires it's use you could buy one from them.

Not much help but I'll keep looking.

Bill.

edit

Sewer hose donut - A plastic or rubber ring used to get a good seal between the sewer hose and the campground sewer connection. Sewer hose donuts are required at many campgrounds.

I thought







we were talking about those risers that were made from chemicals. Go to Wally world or any camping store for what your looking for.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Most campgrounds that require them also happen to sell them.

John


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Most campgrounds that require them also happen to sell them.
> 
> John


Sounds like a gimmick to make more money to me.....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you have a newer hose and they have a threded PVC pipe, you can just screw the two together. If they dont have screw on caps then I guess you need a donut. Just dont screw them too tight, then their a pain to get apart.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> If you have a newer hose and they have a threded PVC pipe, you can just screw the two together. If they dont have screw on caps then I guess you need a donut. Just dont screw them too tight, then their a pain to get apart.


Here is a link to one at camping world.
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...eal/skunum=4496


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

If you are going to Zion, they require them there.....also sell them in their little store at the campground. CW or some other place will probably be cheaper


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I say go to Walmart here also

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was just wondering how one of these donuts would taste with a cup of Starbucks?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I was just wondering how one of these donuts would taste with a cup of Starbucks?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like others have said, your should be able to find one a Wally World, or a camp store. They are needed at campground that don't have threaded sewer pipes, makes a nice tight connection so that gases don't escape making things stinky....does a good job of holding the hose fitting nice and tight too, to avoid those embarassing spills.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've seen them at Wally World for about $5 or less, I htink.

Mark


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

got mine at Walmart, cheap. We had read somewhere that one of the places we were going required them, never used it yet though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I was just wondering how one of these donuts would taste with a cup of Starbucks?


Not after what they've been dunked in....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

fredr said:


> Most campgrounds that require them also happen to sell them.
> 
> John


Sounds like a gimmick to make more money to me.....








[/quote]

Yea, big profits in donuts.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad I looked at this topic, in case I need one for this summer's upcoming travels to Disney World. Having just moved up from a pop-up, there's a lot of stuff to learn. And this is a great web-site for learning!

I just bought a "donut" at a local RV Supply store (they don't sell RVs - just the stuff you need for them) and I paid $3.80 plus tax. I didn't think that price was too bad.

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We got ours at Walmart


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Glad I looked at this topic, in case I need one for this summer's upcoming travels to Disney World. Having just moved up from a pop-up, there's a lot of stuff to learn. And this is a great web-site for learning!
> 
> I just bought a "donut" at a local RV Supply store (they don't sell RVs - just the stuff you need for them) and I paid $3.80 plus tax. I didn't think that price was too bad.
> 
> Mike


Other then a gallon of gas, getting anything camping related these days for $3.80 seems like a good deal.


----------

